#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  [Request] : Introduction to engineering mathematics 3 by h.k. dass

## Kshitij.0712

Hi fellow engineers...
I'm in an urgent, desperate need of e-books/notes for
Enginnering Mathematics 3 (EAS 301, for UPTU)
Anyone providing absolutely anything for the subject will be appreciated.
I've been searching the internet for many hours without luck.
Hope you guys can help me out  :): 





  Similar Threads: advanced engineering mathematics by h.k.dass Solutions for Engineering Mathematics by B.S.Grewal (Request) Advance engineering mathematics by h k dass [Request]Higher Engineering Mathematics-B.S Garewal Introduction to Electromagnetic Fields book request

----------

